# Need bone-in chicken recipes



## Dina (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone have some recipes for chicken breasts that have not been deboned?  My dear hubby made the innocent mistake of buying bone-in chicken breasts and I don't have time to debone it.  Any quick recipes would be appreciated!  Thanks in advance.

Dina


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2005)

*Title:* Herbed skillet chicken



4  skinless chicken breast halves ( Bone or no bones..)

      1/2 teaspoon   Italian seasoning 

      2 teaspoons   garlic powder

      1 teaspoon   onion powder   
      salt and pepper to taste

      1/2 cup   plus 1 tablespoon water -- divided

      1 tablespoon   cornstarch

      2 tablespoons   chopped parsley

      2 tablespoon   olive oil

*Directions:
*In a skillet, heat olive oil over medium heat. Add chicken and cook 10
minutes or until slightly browned, turning once. Combine thyme, garlic
powder, onion powder and salt and pepper; sprinkle over chicken.
Remove 
chicken, keeping warm and add 1/2 cup water to the skillet, using a
wire 
whisk to scrape the pan and get up all the browned bits. Bring water
to 
a boil, add chicken back in; cover, reduce heat and cook 10-20
minutes, 
depending on thickness of chicken, until chicken is done.   Remove 
chicken from skillet. Combine cornstarch and remaining 1 tablespoon 
water. Add to pan juices; cook until thickened and translucent,
stirring 
or whisking constantly. Pour sauce over chicken and sprinkle with 
parsley.   ( I added the parsley when I added the 1/2 cup of water to the pan)


----------



## Constance (Nov 3, 2005)

I always prefer meat with the bone in...I think it has so much more flavor. 
The bone-in chicken breasts take a little longer to cook, but they are great on the grill, braised, or cooked in the oven. 
Just use your normal recipe and allow a little more time.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 3, 2005)

I remembered we had this recipe somewhere in our database, I dug it out for ya... this is supposed to be very close to the original Kentucky Fried Chicken recipe...

2−3 pounds cut−up chicken pieces
1 Quart Water
3 tablespoons Salt (for soaking)
1 cup milk
1 egg, beaten
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon Accent (MSG)
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
Soybean Oil (no substitutions) for frying

Soak chicken in salted water for a half hour.
Blend egg and milk in a bowl. Mix flour, Accent, salt and pepper
in another bowl. Preheat deep fryer to 350F, or place 3/4 inchoil in a skillet set on medium.
Pat dry chicken with paper towels. Dredge in flour mixture, place inmilk/eggs, and then back to flour mixture one piece ata time, making sure that there is total coverage over entire surface of chicken in each step.
To follow the authentic method you are supposed to cook with pressure cookers to fry chicken, which is rather 
a "don't try this at home maneouvre. If you are using a deep fryer, fry a few pieces at a
time for about 20 minutes, covered, turning occasionally.
Likewise, if pan frying, cook, covered, turning occasionally for about 30 minutes. Check the middle of a large piece to check for doneness.
Allow to drain on paper towels when cooking is completed.


----------



## Dina (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks a million you guys!!!  I'm going straight to the kitchen to cook both of these recipes for dinner.  KFC chicken?!!!  Mmmmm....I'm drooling.

Dina


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 3, 2005)

If you have any recipes that call for shredded chicken, throw it in the crock pot with seasonings..... it falls off the bone and shreds wonderful!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 3, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> If you have any recipes that call for shredded chicken, throw it in the crock pot with seasonings..... it falls off the bone and shreds wonderful!


That was my first thought too Shannon. An Asian inspired chicken salad is always a treat...or use the meat in a curry or homemade chicken pot pie (yum!)


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2005)

When I cook chicken breasts on the grill I always use bone-in breasts with skin.  The bones and skin keep the breasts from drying out on the grill.  You can also bkae them in the oven 'as is' or after brining or marinating.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

i've made this a few times recently with some success, using a whole quartered chicken, but it works with just breasts as well. it's my version of chicken murphy.

first, remove the skin from the breasts, rinse, pat dry and dredge in  s&p seasoned flour. in a skillet, combine a few tbsps of butter and olive oil, and brown the chicken over medium high heat, meat side down first. when you flip them onto the bone side, toss in a handful of fresh sage leaves and 2 cups of large diced chorizo or linguica. sear for a few minutes more, then set aside.

in the same skillet, add a little more olive oil and butter, and quickly brown 1/2 inch eggplant rounds that were also dredged in seasoned flour. do not cook them through, just a quick sear. set eggplant aside. deglaze the pan with a cup of white wine, and reserve the liquid.

in a bowl, toss 1/2 inch slices of bell peppers and red onions, and whole shiitake caps in evoo and s&p. place mix in a layer on the bottom of a large glass baking dish.

nestle the browned chicken breasts into the pepper/onion/shiitake mix, and spread the chorizo and sage around the dish. place the eggplant rounds around the chicken.  pour the reserved white wine deglazing over top of everything. if necessary, add a little chicken stock so that you can see a little layer of liquid along the bottom.

next, slice small red potatoes into thin, 1/8 inch slices, toss in evoo and s&p, and spread over top of most of the dish, creating a kind of potato blanket.

put into 400 degree oven for 30 minutes, then turn up the heat to 450 until the potatoes turn brown and crispy.

plate the veggies, chicken, chorizo, and potatoes, and reduce the remaining liquid to make a sauce.


----------

